# Hiiiiiiiiiiiii



## Jumbo86 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi to all those that are reading this.
Im obviously new to the site and wanna meet some people who ACTUALLY understand what its like being diabetic.

Hope to hear from you soon.

James


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi james  and a warm welcome to the forum ,look forward to finding out more about you x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome James.....


----------



## Jumbo86 (Jan 14, 2011)

Good afternoon to you both... 
erm . . . well i've been diabetic for 15 years this year... and ive been through quite possibly all the complications associated with Diabetes. Im currently on the Kidney Pancreas Transplant waiting list. Had Kidney failure for nearly 2years now.

I have always wanted to meet people living with diabetes but i have never been given the opportunity.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi James, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about the problems you have had, hope you can get the transplant soon. It's often surprising how many people who have had diabetes a long time have never met another - that's precisely the reason why this site was set up, so you are now amongst hundreds who know exactly where you are coming from


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

Jumbo86 said:


> Good afternoon to you both...
> erm . . . well i've been diabetic for 15 years this year... and ive been through quite possibly all the complications associated with Diabetes. Im currently on the Kidney Pancreas Transplant waiting list. Had Kidney failure for nearly 2years now.
> 
> I have always wanted to meet people living with diabetes but i have never been given the opportunity.



Hi James sorry to hear of all your complications, you mention wanting to meet people with diabetes this forum often has meet ups infact they is one in Oxford on the 29th of this month maybe you could make it along.x


----------



## Jumbo86 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am glad i finally come across this website. I am hoping to meet people with similar experiences or even just people living with Diabetes.

Will there be a London meet anytime soon?


----------



## macast (Jan 14, 2011)

hi James... good to meet you... welcome to the forum.  sorry to hear about your kidney failure but hopefully you will get your transplant soon


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

Jumbo86 said:


> I am glad i finally come across this website. I am hoping to meet people with similar experiences or even just people living with Diabetes.
> 
> Will there be a London meet anytime soon?



have a look here at the moment it is not quite at the final stage yet but they will be one in April....http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=13826


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum James


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi james and welcome to the forum


----------



## Jumbo86 (Jan 14, 2011)

@ Steffie... thanks for the info. How are you?

@ macast . .  yea so do i.. Guys hospital told me 6months waiting time so all good 

@ Sheilagh1958 . . . Hi, thanks for welcome message. How are you?


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

Jumbo86 said:


> @ Steffie... thanks for the info. How are you?
> 
> @ macast . .  yea so do i.. Guys hospital told me 6months waiting time so all good
> 
> @ Sheilagh1958 . . . Hi, thanks for welcome message. How are you?



Yes James im fine thank you....and i hope your good self is well.


----------



## Jumbo86 (Jan 14, 2011)

@Steffie

Good to hear Steffie, yea i'm good thank you. 

Just at work  its raining quite bad so all our football sessions are cancelled.


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

Jumbo86 said:


> @Steffie
> 
> Good to hear Steffie, yea i'm good thank you.
> 
> Just at work  its raining quite bad so all our football sessions are cancelled.



Do you teach footie then? yes we have had rain here on/off for 3 days


----------



## alisonz (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi James and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fandange (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi James!
I am learning so much from being part of this community, and the support is unbelievable! Welcome, I hope you find it helpful!


----------



## Jumbo86 (Jan 14, 2011)

@ Steffie

Yea im a football coach. Work for Crystal Palace FC...


----------



## Jumbo86 (Jan 14, 2011)

@ Fandange

Yea i hope to meet lots of new people on here. Everyone has been so welcoming


----------



## chrismbee (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi James,

Both "newbies" today, although I see that, like me, you've had diabetes for a while now.  Good luck with your transplant.


----------



## KateR (Jan 14, 2011)

Big welcome to both of you.


----------



## Jumbo86 (Jan 14, 2011)

@ chrismbee

Yes chrismbee a newbie indeed. yea 15 years so after the transplant i shall be freeeeeee from insulin for a few years!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2011)

Jumbo86 said:


> @ chrismbee
> 
> Yes chrismbee a newbie indeed. yea 15 years so after the transplant i shall be freeeeeee from insulin for a few years!



Are you getting a pancreas transplant as well? I've heard that it's only possible when combined with a kidney transplant. That would be a real bonus, I imagine!


----------



## Jumbo86 (Jan 14, 2011)

@ Northerner

Yea having a combined kidney pancreas transplant. was originally just gonna be a kidney transplant but given my current age and fitness levels they believe its in my best ineterest to have the combined transplant.

The benefits are unreal... to be free of injection for a minimum of 3 years is just incredible. After 15 years of injections its gonna be really weird to adapt because this is what i call "normal"


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2011)

That will be amazing, hope you don't have to wait too long


----------



## chrismbee (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, the prospect of no injections is actually quite scary!
As you say, after a while it is such a part of your life that it will seem strange indeed to go without - will you still be testing blood sugars?
My heart-felt wishes for a trouble-free and successful procedure.


----------



## Jumbo86 (Jan 14, 2011)

@ chrismbee

Yea it is gonna be a weird time and i don't think i will need to check my BM either. 

I'm hoping to be transplanted in the next 6 months.. i'll keep you updated, hope to meet a few people before then.

Thank you for the thoughts.


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum James!


----------



## donnarob (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi James and welcome. 
Donna


----------



## shiv (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi James welcome! I've been type 1 for almost 20 years.

I'm about to move to London, although to the north. There's a successful support group for young people set up in London, you should come along! People would be very interested to hear your experiences. Let me know if you want me to PM you the info.


----------

